# Boston Gamers: Who is looking for a game?



## msd (Sep 14, 2005)

OK...inspired by the "Lonesome Gamer" thread and the fact that there appears to be a number of recent posts by people in the Boston/Cambridge/MetroWest area that are looking for gaming groups (myself included!   ), I thought I would start this thread.

My hope is that this thread is a little different.  I am not specifically looking for players or specifically looking for a DM, or whatever.  I would just like to throw open my interests and have other people do the same and maybe we can assemble a running game from some of the spare parts around here. 

*Interested In*
D&D - Only really familiar with 3.5, but would willing to learn other versions if someone is willing to teach them.  I have no problem investing in books from older editions.  Generally I prefer role-playing to just hack-n-slash but first and foremost, I am looking for a good story that I will remember long after the campaign is gone.

WFRP - Just bought the books and I think I am very interested in this.

Iron Heroes - Same.  I just bought the books and I think I could be very interested in this.

SF - I have never played in this kind of campaign and I don't any of the books, but I am certainly open to the possibility.

Modern - Same.  I would be willing to give this a shot if it were a cool story and setting.

*Not Interested In*
Vampire, horror, and supers

*Availability*
Mostly weekends, but Thursday nights are also a great time for me.

*Proposed Gaming Space*
I would love to have you over to my 500 sq. ft. apartment in the South End, but...yeah.  I believe there is gaming space available at MIT classrooms on the weekend provided that one member is a member of their Strategy Gaming Group (or something like that).  You don't have to be affiliated with MIT (thank goodness...I am lucky if I can count to 10 without issues) and the annual fee is ludicrously low, which is nice.

What about you?  Post here and lets get gaming!  Feel free to PM me about anything!

-Matt


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm at MIT, and the Strategic Games Society http://web.mit.edu/afs/athena.mit.edu/activity/s/sgs/www/home.html , does not cover D&D or other such games in its list of games.  We do also have an Assassin's Guild, and those people are a little bit...well...let's say they're into different things than I am and leave it at that.  I'm rather astonished that there's no group for traditional RPGs here (to the best of my knowledge), and that it is all but impossible to find anyone who plays them.  That said, I don't have a gaming group here at school, which is why I do all this PbP.

~Rystil


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 14, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> *Proposed Gaming Space*
> I believe there is gaming space available at MIT classrooms on the weekend provided that one member is a member of their Strategy Gaming Group (or something like that).  You don't have to be affiliated with MIT (thank goodness...I am lucky if I can count to 10 without issues) and the annual fee is ludicrously low, which is nice.
> 
> What about you?  Post here and lets get gaming!  Feel free to PM me about anything!
> ...




Another location you may be able to use, if your group has a "member", is the NESFA Clubhouse (New England Science Fiction Association).

The NESFA Clubhouse is located at 504 Medford Street, Somerville, MA.


----------



## msd (Sep 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm at MIT, and the Strategic Games Society http://web.mit.edu/afs/athena.mit.edu/activity/s/sgs/www/home.html , does not cover D&D or other such games in its list of games.




OK...this is strange as I specifically spoke to someone from the SGS and they said this was fine, but no matter.

Are you looking for a game then?  What are your interests?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> OK...this is strange as I specifically spoke to someone from the SGS and they said this was fine, but no matter.
> 
> Are you looking for a game then?  What are your interests?



 Hmm...I guess they're just nice enough to get room for D&D players then, which is actually quite kind of them.  It's too bad--I hadn't heard of them until you mentioned them, so that immediately got my hopes up that the Assassin's Guild had not sucked up all possible D&D players, but I did a thorough check and they do wargames and roleplaying board games (like Diplomacy), but not anything resembling D&D.  As for looking for a game, I was for most of the last two and a half years, but I'm not sure any more...I have a lot of PbP now, and not necessarily enough time for a face-to-face game.  However, if it was going to be on my own campus anyway, I don't think I could resist stopping by for a try.

As for my interests, I would be best prepared to play D&D of various sorts, as I brought the books for that up with me (couldn't very well bring everything up to college after all).  I have an Arcana Evolved book, but not with me, and Iron Heroes sounds cool but I don't own it.  I also like variant systems/settings using D&D as a basis (one particular variant system that's popular on these boards to the point that I haven't gotten to run anything else yet is my Neospelljamming one--if you filter any of the PbP forums for 'Spelljamming' , you will find threads on it).  I like lots of things--pretty much the only things I don't like are guns, core-rules-only, and crazy-deadly wound-point systems.

Let me know if you get anything running at MIT, and as I said, I'd be glad to drop by.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm interested in most rpgs.

I've had the most experience with D&D 2nd edition, and 3.5, but I'm up for trying anything.


----------



## msd (Sep 15, 2005)

By the way...I should additionally note that while I am a totally newbie DM, I would be willing to give it a shot if you all would have me.

Will people who respond to the thread please indicate whether they would be willing to DM so that we have a sense of what our collective options are?

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Sep 15, 2005)

I would rather be a player, but I have been a DM in the past. If no one else is willing, I could probably shoulder the horrible burden again.


----------



## msd (Sep 15, 2005)

Who else is out there?  Show your faces, because I know you are out there!   

Post to this thread and pretty soon we will be able to put together a group.

-Matt


----------



## msd (Sep 19, 2005)

Bump.

I know there must be more people out there...


----------



## liquidfilth (Sep 22, 2005)

MSD - got a pretty sizable crew of gamers South o' Boston - gimme a shout, or you can harass them via http://www.druidwrestling.com - just coming back to Mass from NOLA, so, I'm still in the process of gathering up the proverbial troops.


----------



## slayerseifer (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm living in waltham currently at Bentley College.  I have gamed for years though that lagged for the past year, trying to get back into it.  Looking to join any type and setting.  Eberron is sweet if anyone knows it.  I have DMing xp and willing to do it again if need be.  Contact me at Slayerseifer on aim


----------



## Corsair (Oct 4, 2005)

Assisting with a bump because my DM is still looking for players I think.

The game is played in Chelmsford, every other weekend.  Email arislan79@yahoo.com for more info if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm interested in playing D&D games.  Could also be convinced to try out some other settings, but my primary interest is high fantasy.  I can generally do some weekday evenings or weekends, though I currently have a campaign running on Saturday afternoons so that time is out.  As for location, I would be happy to host at my apartment in Cambridge.  I currently host our Saturday campaign and that seems to work pretty well. Shoot me an email at tantalus222 @ hotmail .com  (obviously minus the spaces) if there are any games starting up.


----------



## Larry Fong (Oct 25, 2005)

*D&D 3.5*

............


----------



## speaknoevilma (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey there also another D&D player looking for a game here in Boston. Looking for someone willing to take on a newbie  haven't really played to many times before but definetly interested in getting more into the game.


----------



## Hairrowsmith (Oct 27, 2005)

*i have game and dm*

Hi i am running a game just 5 min north of boston and have DM and 2 steady player 1 on off player would like to invite anyone that would like to play to send me E mail at Shadowcaster1031@aol.com. The game is a 3.5 first edition game running 6PM-10-PM we have a DM thats no problem but short on players. The game is at my house just off RT 1 in saugus. We are playing thursday nights but would like to get a wednesday game going. I can and will help teach anyone needing it. If u think u can and would like to jion group please send e-mail to address above we r even playing to night lol.



              FOR THOSE ABOUT TO DO BATTLE AND DIE I SALUTE YOU.


----------



## rexartur (Nov 1, 2005)

*Games south of Boston*

Hiya,
We are looking for new players for 3.5, Basic, Pendragon, WFRPG and a host of other games.  we play every saturday at our house in Duxbury, from about noon until whenever (usually midnight - but your stamina may vary, and that's ok).  Our current 3.5 games ar Shackled City and World's Largest Dungeon.  The Shackled City page can be found here:
http://www.paintedknights.com/ShackledCity.html .  Other pages are in progress(we are migrating our site).  If you're allergic to cats give us a miss.  If you're at all interested, have any questions, or want to chastise me for being discriminative to cat-allergic individuals, email me at czahnzinger@adelphia.net.

Thanks,
    Chris


----------



## Elodan (Nov 4, 2005)

I find it pretty amazing how hard it seems to find an additional player considering the population of the metro Boston area.

Follow the signature for details on our game.


----------

